# [H - Gul'dan] Acan sucht Spieler



## Frejja (29. Oktober 2010)

Stand: 04.05.2011

Hallo,

Acan ist ein 10er - Raid der Horde. Wir sind der Ableger/Nachfolger des 25er BwM Raids, also KEIN hardcore Raid und trotzdem erfolgreich.

11/12 Raid-Encounter sind geschafft.

Acan (Stufe 18) ist ein Gildenraid, ein Wechsel in die Gilde ist daher spätestens nach den Proberaids notwendig.

Wir suchen für unser Setup noch:
- 1 Resto Druide 
- 1 Jäger
- 1 Holy Paladin
- 1 Magier
- 1 Verstärker Schamane

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen. 

Bei Interesse bitte ingame bei Theodulf, Vincevega, Frejja, Orderic oder Asron melden, oder über unser Forum:
acan.my-raid.de

Grüße
Frejja


----------



## Frejja (3. November 2010)

Wir suchen für unser Setup noch: 
- 1 Tank/DD (Wilder Kampf Druide oder Blut Todesritter) 
- 1 Melee (Schurke)
- 1 Heiler (*Paladin* / *Druide*)



Bei interesse bitte ingame melden, oder über unser Forum: 
http://acan.my-raid.de 

Grüße 
Frejja


----------



## Frejja (2. Dezember 2010)

Wir suchen für unser Setup nur noch: 

- 1 Schurken

Bei interesse bitte ingame melden, oder über unser Forum: 
http://acan.my-raid.de 

Grüße 
Frejja


----------



## Frejja (27. Dezember 2010)

./ Stellenangebot aktualisiert!


----------



## Frejja (4. Januar 2011)

./ aktualisiert.

Weitere Info's unter: acan.my-raid.de


----------



## Frejja (24. Januar 2011)

*Update*


----------



## Frejja (31. Januar 2011)

*Update*


----------



## Frejja (9. Februar 2011)

*Update*


----------



## Frejja (4. Mai 2011)

update


----------

